# let me off up some fishing pic's



## DaveHawk (Apr 14, 2016)

From over the years
#1 40th BD trip to Canada 
#2 fishing on Erie
#3 one week after Katrina , Dad and I went to help my uncle out in Slidel, which took the direct hit. I brought back his antique to conserve. Caught this black drum his his dock. 
#4 C&O canal has so great Large Mouth fishing. really surprise walkers to see these getting caught. This is where I grew up. 
#6 my youngest Jake's 1st year at FUMA , I found a farm to hunt and fish and would take Jake out on Saturdays and Sundays. Lot of father son time for 4 years. Now his in his last year at ISU 
#7&8 up on the North West Branch of the Potomac , What a great river to fish and relax LOL
#9 I asked the guy in the fish house what he dose with the fish people don't want he said he sells the fittets for $2 a side. I'd bring back 50 pounds :)
#10 I spent many a day on the Potomac

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

